# Golden mix-1-11 euth



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh-Oh just saw a golden mix whose time is up today. www.spaldingdogs.com :uhoh:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

The attachment didnt work for me? Please someone look into this! Where is he/she at?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Griffon, GA


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she is a beautiful 3 month old- i mean beautiful-just type the address she listed, go to urgent dogs


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali's Mom said:


> Oh-Oh just saw a golden mix whose time is up today. www.spaldingdogs.com:uhoh:


http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html
Sorry, try this link


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

he's been adopted


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> he's been adopted


Great news. How did you find out so fast?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I made the mistake of looking at the 'last chance' dogs and it just breaks my heart. So, so sad.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah! Good news. He looks like the same litter that was saved from there last week.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

great news! thanks for the update!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Great news. How did you find out so fast?


I called.



The rest of them their have until 430 today, to be spoken for ( If rescue/adopter sends an adoption application/rescue info by fax in for a specific dog, they'll be safe)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It breaks my heart to look at all thsoe thrown away dogs and dogs that went missing and owners didn't look for them very hard. And i can tell you, had i gone in to get one dog and even not been a golden lover, that is the one i would have taken. What a face! I am so happy for this little one. Wish they could all find homes.

My Honey was one hour from being gassed at the county pound when the little local recue topk her--they go every gass day and take a few they think they can adopt out. We were not in the market for a 4th dog, but she stole our hearts WHEN NEIGHBORS BROUGHT HER TO OUR DOOR AFTER WE TOLD THEM WE WERE NOT IN THE MARKET FOR ANOTHER DOG. Guess they knew us better than we knew ourselves.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Honey, also saved grom being gassed one hour before it was to be done. how could you kill tis dog?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this just breaks my heart, i too made the mistake of looking and now i feel just so awful. i hate when i see the words "owner surrender" under the picture, and wish i knew who the owner was so i could show them this page...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> this just breaks my heart, i too made the mistake of looking and now i feel just so awful. i hate when i see the words "owner surrender" under the picture, and wish i knew who the owner was so i could show them this page...


Oh I know, those will haunt for some time 


But a bit of good news, Saving Georgia Dogs has pulled 9 and working on more!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Soooooooo glad you have Honey, she's a beaty, and looks like a true Luv bug  and so HAPPY!!! She has a gorgeous smile!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

There are two black lab puppies 8 weeks old there! Are they really doing to kill puppies?? How can they stand to do that?? I dont feel good now :-(


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> I called.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of them their have until 430 today, to be spoken for ( If rescue/adopter sends an adoption application/rescue info by fax in for a specific dog, they'll be safe)


Thank you so much for acting so quickly.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> There are two black lab puppies 8 weeks old there! Are they really doing to kill puppies?? How can they stand to do that?? I dont feel good now :-(


I'm hoping they were part of the 9+ dogs that were rescued from there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3Goldens*

3Goldens:

Honey, Hunter and the other dog pictured are ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!

We rescued our Golden Retriever Smooch from a Gold. Ret. Rescue-she was pulled from a shelter in the nick of time, too.

Praying that this dog was pulled.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petfinder msg. forum*

From what I can see on Petfinder msg. forum there are two golden mixes at Spalding. One is 017 and the other is 022 Golden/Chow Mix-had a euth date of Jan. 14, 2008.

Here is Petfinder forum link. the GOlden ret./Chow is still there! URGENT!!
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=147778

http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html
*
GOLDEN RETRIEVER/CHOW MIX
FEMALE 2 Y.O. - B07-0717
JUST WEANED A LITTER.
ON INTAKE QUIET AND RESERVED.
RESPONDED WELL TO AFFECTION.
NOW A LITTLE MORE STRESSED.
ORIGINAL URGENT DATE JAN. 6
LAST DAY JAN. 15*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Chow mix has until the 24'th He's been deemed RESCUE ONLY!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It just never ends...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm getting into this late.........did anyone contact any of the golden rescues in the area?

SJ


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> I'm getting into this late.........did anyone contact any of the golden rescues in the area?
> 
> SJ


Yup, GRRA, and these Atlanta dog squad, Adopt a Golden Atlanta

said she was too much of a mix  (GRRA)


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Bumping this up--seeing if anyone just outside of GA can help........

SJ


----------

